# car dilema



## skd360 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everyone
i am doing this post on behalf of my sister who is not a pc person 
my sister was in the process of moving to murcia and took there car uk reg down to murcia when they had to come home quickly by plane and left the car there 
since then her husband has died and the mot and tax has run out 
now we have to get the car back and we havn't got a clue how to do this ?
can we get a spanish mot and then apply for uk tax ?
or if not can we put it in a lorry ? and pay someone ? or does anyone know of any companys that do this that are reliable and cheap 

any help would be greatly appreciated 
thanks in advance 
steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skd360 said:


> Hi everyone
> i am doing this post on behalf of my sister who is not a pc person
> my sister was in the process of moving to murcia and took there car uk reg down to murcia when they had to come home quickly by plane and left the car there
> since then her husband has died and the mot and tax has run out
> ...


The correct thing to do would be to put it on the back of a lorry (or in one) and have them bring it back.


However, you might find someone who would drive it back and just 'take a chance'.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Car Transport Europe | Car transport to Spain, car transport to marbella, car transport to uk, car shipping spain, car transport to dubai , car transport to france

http://www.cartranspain.com/home/


----------



## skd360 (Apr 14, 2012)

cheers guys 
i will try and get a quote from the links and any other ideas will be gratefully received 
we did think about just driving it back but that would be illegal and dont want to break the law 

thanks in advance 
steve


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you not make an appointment with a UK MOT testing station garage before driving to the UK? Your ITV certificate will not be recognised in the UK.

Although you will no doubt be told otherwise, driving without MOT or Road Tax will not automatically invalidate your insurance (Road Traffic Act 1988). After all, you need to produce proof of insurance and valid MOT certificate when applying for Road Tax.

We used to own an MOT testing station in the UK and it is my understanding that you will not be fined if you are driving to an appointment for a test and have proof of this.

Most UK police officers do not behave like the Stasi or similar authoritarian police forces and I'm sure would be understanding if you explained the situation.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Can you not make an appointment with a UK MOT testing station garage before driving to the UK? Your ITV certificate will not be recognised in the UK.
> 
> Although you will no doubt be told otherwise, driving without MOT or Road Tax will not automatically invalidate your insurance (Road Traffic Act 1988). After all, you need to produce proof of insurance and valid MOT certificate when applying for Road Tax.
> 
> ...


While UK police might well react that way, the Guardia Civil and the Gendarmerie may well take a different view. The vehicle, as it stands, is not allowed on the roads in Spain for which it must be legal on the roads in UK and the limited case of legality such as "en-route to the DoT test" is not really a valid argument.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> While UK police might well react that way, the Guardia Civil and the Gendarmerie may well take a different view. The vehicle, as it stands, is not allowed on the roads in Spain for which it must be legal on the roads in UK and the limited case of legality such as "en-route to the DoT test" is not really a valid argument.


If I were in the OP's position, I would take the chance.
I understand though that others wouldn't.
I have twice stupidly committed traffic offences here - once I forgot to put my lights on when leaving Carrefour car park, another time I parked somewhere I shouldn't.
Each time the police politely pointed out my offence and wished me on my way with a 'Buenas Dias'.
A case of age and gender, perhaps?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> If I were in the OP's position, I would take the chance.
> I understand though that others wouldn't.
> I have twice stupidly committed traffic offences here - once I forgot to put my lights on when leaving Carrefour car park, another time I parked somewhere I shouldn't.
> Each time the police politely pointed out my offence and wished me on my way with a 'Buenas Dias'.
> A case of age and gender, perhaps?


or maybe you scared them!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not go by ferry?


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know the answer. But I'm assuming that if they took a car to Spain then they probably have a Spanish address. I assume you need that to obtain an ITV?

Then shouldn't it be possible to get it legal for the drive home if you were happy to do that or transporting it is way to costly etc!
Or do you have to register a car in Spain before you can get it ITV'd?

Seems stupid for a car that maybe only just run out of MOT/Tax is impossible to sort it out and drive it out of the country!
Wish you well with sorting it out.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> or maybe you scared them!


The first time I was spoken to by the police, they asked for my name, NIE and date of birth. When I told them, the officer raised his eyebrows and said 'Really?'
I must have been looking better than usual that morning - either that or the officer was shortsighted. I replied that he was a gentleman and he smiled and told me not to park there again.

The second time, when I forgot to switch on the Discovery's lights, I wasn't even asked for ID. Just told, politely, to switch them on.

I smile and am always extremely polite when talking to officers of the law.

Even in Prague, where I was fined huge amounts for 'offences' that most professional police officers wouldn't have bothered with. It is common practice there not to issue receipts for on-the-spot fines to unwitting foreigners, all of whom are assumed to be wealthy,and it wasn't until the third time I was fined that I asked for receipts, having been told to by Czech friends.

After I took the GB sticker off my Czech-plated car -I put it there to warn others when OH, inexperienced in driving on the 'wrong' side, was behind the wheel - I wasn't stopped.

I do admit to committing one offence, though: driving through an amber/red light in my haste to get home to watch England play in the World Cup 2006.
I paid my dues without protest...had no choice as I was caught on camera.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I don't know the answer. But I'm assuming that if they took a car to Spain then they probably have a Spanish address. I assume you need that to obtain an ITV?
> 
> Then shouldn't it be possible to get it legal for the drive home if you were happy to do that or transporting it is way to costly etc!
> Or do you have to register a car in Spain before you can get it ITV'd?
> ...


An ITV isn't valid on a UK registered vehicle, though.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> An ITV isn't valid on a UK registered vehicle, though.


Yeah I thought that might be the case.

Thinking outside the box a little.
Is there the same system in Spain where someone in the car trade can drive a car on garage plates?
Very unlikely you would be able to find someone willing to drive it onto a ferry etc but would this even be possible in Spain?

If it was then an arranged appointment in the UK for an MOT once off the ferry!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> or maybe you scared them!


from what I've seen of the "Traffico", the Loch Ness monster, the abominal snowman or litttle green men from Mars, wouldn't scare them.....Perhaps it's the Spanish "macho" image, along with the fact they carry guns, which have a muzzle size that resembles a hand held cannon:ranger:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> from what I've seen of the "Traffico", the Loch Ness monster, the abominal snowman or litttle green men from Mars, wouldn't scare them.....Perhaps it's the Spanish "macho" image, along with the fact they carry guns, which have a muzzle size that resembles a hand held cannon:ranger:


But Mary can be formidable (why do the French have the pronunciation rights on that word?) when aroused.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> But Mary can be formidable (why do the French have the pronunciation rights on that word?) when aroused.


Or as gentle, sweet and mild as a lamb when circumstances so require.. Horses for courses, as they say, and only an idiot would get stroppy with a man in uniform with a gun....

Seriously, my admittedly few dealings with the police, both Local and Guardia, have been very agreeable. I find Spanish men in general extremely courteous in their dealings with women, although I accept that is my personal experience and that gender violence is a serious issue in Spain (and in other countries too).

A refreshing change from the corrupt, avaricious and arbitrary nature of much policing in the Czech Republic.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> A refreshing change from the corrupt, avaricious and arbitrary nature of much policing in the Czech Republic.


Or the silly little still-wet-behind-the-ears school prefects that seem to be the norm in some parts of the UK (e.g. Essex)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

skd360 said:


> cheers guys
> i will try and get a quote from the links and any other ideas will be gratefully received
> we did think about just driving it back but that would be illegal and dont want to break the law
> 
> ...


I know *CarTranSpain* personally.....they've been clients of mine for many years.

I've recommended them in the past to others and they've always been excellent. Because they're pros who've been doing this for over 20 years.

You can mail them at *[email protected]* and Kim will look after you.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, did you find the answer? I have a friend in a similar situation here in Mallorca?


----------



## skd360 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everybody 
sorry for not getting back to you but for some reason my pc has decided it didn't like this site !!!!!
anyway a big thank you for all your help and has certainly helped get the stress levels down 
we have been speaking via email to Kim at cartranspain who has been very helpful and proffesional in solving this for us 
i will come back and give an update on how things turn out 

ps thanks xtreme and the mods


----------



## skd360 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everyone 
quick update the car was picked up by cartranspain and delivered on time with no hassle so thank you to everyone who helped with this and i would recommend cartranspain who wants to move there vehicle 

thanks steve


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

:cheer2:


----------

